# Corsair H115i Pro vs  NZXT Kraken X62



## Phil17 (6. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte anfang 2019 meinen PC upgraden.
Das es eine AiO Wakü werden soll steht fest.

1. Macht es Temperaturtechnich einen großen Unterschied ob der Radiator 240mm(Kranken x52) oder 280mm(H115i/Kraken x62) groß ist?
Platz für den 280mm habe ich, theoretisch sogar 420mm(gibt es das überhaupt? egal.)

Tests habe ich schon einige gelesen, aber noch keine "unabhängige" Meinung.

2. Und welche Software ist besser? Corsair VS NZXT ?
- Welche Daten werden ausgelesen?
- Was kann ich einstellen ?
   - Anpassung Lüfterkurve ?
   - Pumpenstärke ?
   - RGB (für die extra 10% Leistung)
- Performance der Software

Aktuell tendiere ich zur NZXT Kranken x62 da diese mir Optisch mehr zusagt.

Evtl. andere AiO empfehlenswert ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## eXquisite (6. November 2018)

Meine Meinung:

Beide Müll - die Silent Loop, die Enermax und die Lepa hatte ich auch schon hier sowie damals die H100i - alles Müll.

Kühlt schlechter als n Dark Rock Pro - ist teuerer und die Pumpen sind deutlich lauter - lass es - ich hab wieder meinen Dark Rock Pro 3 drauf und der ist super.

Wenn du unbedingt eine WaKü möchtest und mit möchtegern xx Gamingheadset zockst und dir Lautstärke von deinem PC völlig egal ist, dann besorg dir so ein Teil.

Es ist nur für die Optik gut - hast du die Kohle bau dir ne richtige WaKü - da hast du deutlich mehr von.

Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (6. November 2018)

Die Corsair hat die bessere Pumpe und damit die größte Schwäche von AiOs reduziert


----------



## Phil17 (6. November 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Corsair hat die bessere Pumpe und damit die größte Schwäche von AiOs reduziert



OK, und wie ist die Software ? 
Laut Internet können kaum AiOs ohne Software betrieben werden, d.h. man ist echt abhängig von der Zuverlässigkeit und Performance oder ?


----------



## emsiq (6. November 2018)

Wenn es dir der Preis für die Kraken X62 AIO wert ist, kannst du sie getrost kaufen.
Meine läuft seit etwa zwei Jahren mit zwei Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüftern. Erst kühlte sie meinen 4770K super runter und nun einen 8700K auf 5GHz.
Die Pumpe höre ich nicht mal auf 2.500RPM, zudem gibt dir NZXT sechs Jahre Garantie auf die Kraken-Serie.

Zur CAM Software kann ich nur positives berichten.
Du kannst sowohl die Lüfter, als auch die Pumpe ansteuern.
Für beide gibt es zwei vorgefertigte Profile (Silent und Performance) und eine individuelle Lüfterkurve die du selbst einstellen kannst.
Zudem kannst du mit CAM die RGB-Einheit komplett ansteuern und sämtliche Hardware-Infos auslesen (auch das überwachen der Wassertemperatur ist möglich).

LG


----------



## Ace (7. November 2018)

Du könntest dir aber auch mal die Alphacool Eisbaer anschauen als 240,280  *KLICK *die ist sehr leise und auch erweiterbar,
so könntest du sie z.b um einen größeren Radiator erweitern oder vielleicht mal die Grafikkarte mit einbinden, 
oder eins von den  Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Modellen *KLICK* die sind schon komplett und einfach in der Handhabung.
Vorteil ,die Radiatoren sind mit einer der besten auf dem Markt da sie auch aus Vollkupfer sind und nicht wie bei den anderen Patienten (NZXT,Corsair u.s.w)aus Aluminium
dazu kannst du die Pumpe von 7-12V regeln und du hörst nichts mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2018)

Nein lieber Corsair 
Die DC-LT hat sich ja als doch recht unzuverlässig herausgestellt


----------



## Ace (7. November 2018)

Erzähl doch nicht so ein quatsch und vor allem nicht das die Corsair besser wäre!


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2018)

Soso...

Hör dir mal ne aktuelle Asetek gegen eine DC-LT an, im direkt Vergleich...
Und dann schau mal die ganzen Forenberichte von der DC-LT zicke an


----------



## Ace (7. November 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Soso...
> 
> Hör dir mal ne aktuelle Asetek gegen eine DC-LT an, im direkt Vergleich...
> Und dann schau mal die ganzen Forenberichte von der DC-LT zicke an



Millionen Mensch haben Probleme mit dem Alphacool Pumpen....... die ist ja soooo schlecht das Alphacool jetzt eine Not Hotline bereit gestellt hat
das sich die Millionen User die ja klagen das die Pumpe ja so schlecht ist dort jetzt Kostenfrei anrufen können und dort Trost zugesprochen bekommen
Nur Corsair ist das einzig wahre!! Amen.


----------



## Taonris (7. November 2018)

Ich hab die X62 jetzt gut ein Jahr in Betrieb und bin wirklich zufrieden, die mitgelieferte Software die du für sämtliche Einstellungen brauchst macht allerdings Probleme. Wenn du sie in den Autostart von Windows reinhaust hängt sie sich regelmäßig auf was ziemlich problematisch ist da sie für die Lüftersteuerung verantwortlich ist, die Software verlangt auch einen User Account das kann man zwar umgehen und sich als anonymer User anmelden allerdings hätte man das doch besser lösen können, ansonsten ist das Ganze aber gut und übersichtlich gestaltet und gefühlsmäßig werden die Probleme mit jedem Update weniger.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Millionen Mensch haben Probleme mit dem Alphacool Pumpen....... die ist ja soooo schlecht das Alphacool jetzt eine Not Hotline bereit gestellt hat
> das sich die Millionen User die ja klagen das die Pumpe ja so schlecht ist dort jetzt Kostenfrei anrufen können und dort Trost zugesprochen bekommen
> Nur Corsair ist das einzig wahre!! Amen.



Mit dir kann man sich ja wunderbar unterhalten. Aber stimmt die RMA Rate liegt bei 0.1%....Achtung Insider


----------



## Terence Skill (7. November 2018)

Was soll dann kindische Getue Jungs. Ihr seit doch keine 14 mehr. Jeder soll das kaufen was er möchte und seine Erfahrungen damit machen.
Ich habe selber eine Kraken 62 am laufen. Tut was sie soll und das ganz gut. Die original Lüfter sind bisschen laut, aber was anderes gibt es nicht zu bemängeln. Einzig wenn du wie ich ein Micro ATX Board verwendest, könntest du Probleme haben das die Ausgänge an der Pumpe mit dem RAM kollidieren.
Dadurch musste ich den Kühlkörper leicht drehen. Nun ist de nzxt Schriftzug eben nicht waagerecht sondern etwas schräg. Aber das ist mir egal.
Einzig die nicht Erweiterbarkeit wäre noch als Nachteil zu nennen. Andere aio's können gewartet oder erweitert werden.

LG


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2018)

Du von mir aus gerne, ich würde nur definitiv zu der genannten Corsair raten und sicher nicht zu Alc. Von mir aus Nzxt oder fractal . 
Corsair hat aber die bessere software und die Pumpe ist eine gen weiter (dritter noch leiserer modus). Fractal ist nix mit RGB (alc auch nicht). 

Warum der Kollege so steil geht, keine Ahnung


----------



## Phil17 (7. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Anworten.
Da ich nur die CPU Kühlen möchte fallen alle Argumente mit Erweiterbarkeit eh raus.
Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen, scheinen NZXT und Corsair(neuere Pumpe) auf ähnlichem Niveau zu sein.

Optisch gefällt mir die NZXT trotzdem besser. Und mit dem RAM muss man eh immer aufpassen 

Da die Hardware erst im Januar kommen soll ist noch bisschen Zeit falls einer der Hersteller ein Update des Produktes plant.
Außerdem ist die Auswahl der Z390 Boards noch sehr begrenzt, weswegen ich noch nicht weiß in welches CPU Lager ich einziehen werde. 
Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Venom89 (8. November 2018)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Anworten.
> Da ich nur die CPU Kühlen möchte fallen alle Argumente mit Erweiterbarkeit eh raus.



Nur macht das Wasserkühlen der GPU am meisten sinn.



Phil17 schrieb:


> Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen, scheinen NZXT und Corsair(neuere Pumpe) auf ähnlichem Niveau zu sein.



Ich würde mir den Plastikbomber von Nzxt nicht holen, die plastikröhrchen "anschlüsse" sind mal dermaßen primitiv und billig, die brechen schon beim ansehen ab.

Ich habe auch einige AIOs durch, bin schlussendlich bei einer Custom gelandet. Wenn Wasser dann richtig.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2018)

Ich habe auch schon so einige durch.
Über die Jahre sind die AiO besser geworden aber auch die Luftkühler. Wenn es Silent sein muss, dann den dicksten Luftkühler nehmen und fertig. Also Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Noctua D15. Leise und kompakt, kann man schon eine AiO nehmen, da würde ich zu den Corsair Teilen greifen, die haben meist die aktuellste Pumpentechnik. Bei maximaler Performance und Kompaktheit ganz klar eine Custom Wakü.

Die AiO sind schon sehr gut geworden, so richtig überzeugt hat mich aber noch keine, muss aber gestehen dass ich da nicht so auf den laufenden.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2018)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die AiO sind schon sehr gut geworden, so richtig überzeugt hat mich aber noch keine, muss aber gestehen dass ich da nicht so auf den laufenden.



Das ist der Punkt in den letzten 1-2Jahren hat sich bei den AiOs ne Menge getan, weil die Hersteller begriffen haben, dass laute Pumpen halt Mist sind. Mit der Asetek Gen 5 (zumindest die steuerbaren), den neusten Cooler Master und mit Einschränken den DC-LT  AiOs (Eisbaer und Silent Loop), hat sich dahingehend aber viel getan.
Ich hatte in diesem Jahr knapp 20 AiOs hier und wirklich störende Pumpen sind seltener geworden


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte in diesem Jahr knapp 20 AiOs hier und wirklich störende Pumpen sind seltener geworden



Ist aber immer noch erschreckend, dass sich die Silent Loop Pumpen nach einiger Laufzeit mit lautem Klackern bemerkbar machen, weil sich offenbar eine Luftblase gebildet hat.
Das schreckt halt viele immer noch ab, auch wenn BeQuiet problemlos die Produkte austauscht.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. November 2018)

@Narbennarr

Seltener mag sein aber wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe, will ich nicht hoffen dass die Pumpe leise bleibt oder gar ausfällt.
AiOs kauft man sich ja, weil man daran nichts tun will. Einbauen und fertig, das ist ja der Sinn dahinter.  Ich darf mich nächste Woche selbst von der Qualität der H115 pro Platinum überzeugen, Freund hat sich eine bestellt und ich darf sie einbauen. Mal schauen wie leise die Pumpe da wirklich ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2018)

die platinum ist leider von der Pumpe her ein rückschritt zu der Pro


----------



## MD61 (14. November 2018)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die NZXT X62 für meinen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X gekauft und bin super zurfrieden damit. Software TOP und die Pumpe ist bei 70% nicht zu hören. Mit 100% ist die Pumpe jedoch leicht zu hören.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem die NZXT X62 für meinen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X gekauft und bin super zurfrieden damit. Software TOP und die Pumpe ist bei 70% nicht zu hören. Mit 100% ist die Pumpe jedoch leicht zu hören.



Und was ist mit den Lüftern?


----------



## Terence Skill (14. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Lüftern?


ab 50-60% sind die lüfter hörbar, bei 100% empfinde ich sie gar als relativ laut... allerdings ist es i.d.r. nie nötig pumpe oder lüfter auf 100% laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2018)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> ab 50-60% sind die lüfter hörbar, bei 100% empfinde ich sie gar als relativ laut... allerdings ist es i.d.r. nie nötig pumpe oder lüfter auf 100% laufen zu lassen.



Was ist aber sinnvoller? Die Lüfter mit der Software regeln oder die Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen und im Bios regeln?


----------



## Terence Skill (15. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist aber sinnvoller? Die Lüfter mit der Software regeln oder die Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen und im Bios regeln?



das musst du für dich entscheiden was dir lieber ist. ich bevorzuge die software variante, das ich variabel nach bedarf kurzfristig anpassen kann.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2018)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> das musst du für dich entscheiden was dir lieber ist. ich bevorzuge die software variante, das ich variabel nach bedarf kurzfristig anpassen kann.



Es geht ja darum sich eben nicht mehr drum kümmern zu müssen. Ansonsten brauche ich ja keine Regelung und kann sie mit einer Standard Drehzahl laufen lassen.


----------



## Terence Skill (15. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum sich eben nicht mehr drum kümmern zu müssen. Ansonsten brauche ich ja keine Regelung und kann sie mit einer Standard Drehzahl laufen lassen.



muss man ja auch nicht... aber vielleicht will man es  deswegen schrieb ich das ich das bevorzuge.
du kannst dir selbstverständlich deine lüfterkurve in der software so bauen wie du sie brauchst oder nimmst einfach eine der beiden voreingestellenten... silent oder performance


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Lüftern?



Über die Lüfter kann ich leider nicht viel sagen da ich diese gleich gegen andere Lüfter getauscht habe!


----------



## Redase (16. November 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Beide Müll - die Silent Loop, die Enermax und die Lepa hatte ich auch schon hier sowie damals die H100i - alles Müll.
> 
> ...



Stimmt , bessere Kühlleistung, mehr Wartung, mehr Risiko  ...


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Über die Lüfter kann ich leider nicht viel sagen da ich diese gleich gegen andere Lüfter getauscht habe!



Schade. Hätte mich jetzt echt interessiert, wie die Serienlüfter so sind.


----------



## Terence Skill (16. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade. Hätte mich jetzt echt interessiert, wie die Serienlüfter so sind.



nun, mein alter post bezog sich auf die serienlüfter... hatte ja gesagt ab 50-60% hörbar, bei 100% relativ laut... was willst du wissen?


----------



## Axdrn (17. November 2018)

MD61 schrieb:


> Über die Lüfter kann ich leider nicht viel sagen da ich diese gleich gegen andere Lüfter getauscht habe!



War es schwierig die Lüfter zu wechseln und welche würdest du empfehlen?
280mm oder 360mm-Radiator?


----------



## Venom89 (18. November 2018)

Redase schrieb:


> Stimmt , bessere Kühlleistung, mehr Wartung, mehr Risiko  ...



Quatsch


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2018)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> nun, mein alter post bezog sich auf die serienlüfter... hatte ja gesagt ab 50-60% hörbar, bei 100% relativ laut... was willst du wissen?



Ob du sie über das Mainboard oder die Software geregelt hast.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. November 2018)

derzeit über die software. da ich ab und an gerne benchmark´s laufen lasse etc kommt es mir entgegen das ich mit einem klick vom automatischen modus zum manuell geregelten z.b. 100% springen kann.
da man die software eh eigentlich braucht zur steuerung von pumpe/beleuchtung etc ist es auch keine zusätzlich bloatware zur lüftersteuerung gewesen.
du kannst die aber sicher auch problemlos übers mainboard laufen lassen.


----------



## J4Y84 (23. November 2018)

Da es ja eh noch etwas dauert, könntest du dir auch noch die EVGA CLC 280 anschauen. Hat zwar nicht so ein schickes rgb wie die NZXT aber eine solide Leistung. 

Bei NZXT hast du halt den cleanen Look, der schon sehr verlockend ist. Eigentlich macht man mit allen aktuellen nichts falsch. Kommt viel mehr darauf an, was du optisch willst. Evtl. sind die neuen Asus rog AiO’s ja auch interessant. Die sind aber leider nochmal teuerer. 

Habe selbst eine h100i, seit 5 Jahren und die macht keinerlei Probleme. Einzig die Lüfter drehen manchmal, aus unerfindlichen Gründen, voll auf (für 5-10 Sekunden) und dann hast du das Gefühl, gleich hebt der pc ab  
Jedoch könnte ich die auch einfach austauschen. Aber da bald eh etwas Neues einzig hält, lohnt das nicht mehr. 

Eine echte WaKü kann man gar nicht mit den AiO’s vergleichen. Würde man sowas haben wollen, würde man wohl explizit danach fragen. 
Bei AiO’s geht es mehr um den Look und eine entsprechende Leistung. Aber bestimmt erwartet niemand die gleiche Leistung von einer AiO, wie von einer richtigen WaKü. 

Hier nochmal ein, wie ich finde, interessantes Video zu den Lautstärken einer AiO und Luftkühlern (Noctua vs CoolerMaster): YouTube


----------



## JonnyWho (25. November 2018)

Ich hab seid monaten eine H115i Pro von Corsair und kann nichts negatives berichten. Kühlt super und selbst stundenlang unter Last fast unhörbar.


----------



## IceKillFX57 (29. November 2018)

Welche der beiden hier genannten AIO hat die neuere Pumpe?
Oder sind beide aus der gleichen Generation?

Ich bin ja noch unschlüssig.
Wollte entweder die Corsair und die NZXT ins System verbauen (CPU und GPU) oder eben nur NZXT.....(oder streickt die Software wenn ich beide NZXTs verbaue?)


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2018)

Die Corsair H100i Pro / H115i Pro und H150i Pro sind afaik die einzigen die auf die aktuellste Asetek Gen 6 setzen. NZXT nutz Gen 5 und bei der Platinum ist Corsair auf Cool-IT geswitched


----------



## IceKillFX57 (30. November 2018)

Ich glaube die Kraken macht ihren Namen alle Ehre.
Die Software scant im Hintergrund meine Laufwerke.
Kille ich die CAM Software hört es auf( kein blinken mehr der HDD und CD LEDs. 
In den Einstellungen kann man auch nichts deaktivieren das es unterbindet.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Corsair H100i Pro / H115i Pro und H150i Pro sind afaik die einzigen die auf die aktuellste Asetek Gen 6 setzen. NZXT nutz Gen 5 und bei der Platinum ist Corsair auf Cool-IT geswitched



Hast du da ein Review am Laufen oder eins gelesen?


----------



## J4Y84 (30. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da ein Review am Laufen oder eins gelesen?



Ist zwar nicht von mir, aber ich meine ich hab das auch bei GamersNexus gehört/gesehen


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da ein Review am Laufen oder eins gelesen?



Die H100i Pro und Platinum habe ich selbst reviewed, die NZXT hab ich nur selbst gelesen, da die aber eine regelbare Gen5 Einsetzt kann man sie der H100i v2 gleichstellen 

Test: Corsair H100i RGB Platinum - Lautstaerkemessungen und Eindruck ganz unten


----------



## Eliteforceranger (11. Dezember 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Was haltet ihr von der Alphacool Eisbaer 280 verglichen mit der H115i Pro und Kraken X62. Ich überlege mir eine der drei Kühlungen zuzulegen. Für die Eisbaer spricht der Kupferradiator und die Erweiterbarkeit sowie die Möglichkeit Flüssigkeit nachzufüllen. Die Lüfter spielen für mich keine Rolle da ich eh meine vorhandenen Noisblocker NB-eLoop B14-2 nutzen würde. Die Optik spricht ja für die Kraken. Mir geht es aber um die beste Kühlleistung, Zuverlässigkeit und natürlich möglichst leise. Gekühlt werden soll ein i9-9900K.[/FONT]


----------



## dreamdomain (13. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe ja eine alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 mit zwei Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS 120mm PWM. Die Eisbaer ist top, die Verarbeitung ist super, die Pumpe selbst auf Full Speed kaum zu hören (die Lüfter sind selbst im Silent Betrieb lauter als die Pumpe). Zudem hat die alphacool eine Radiator aus Kupfer, sowie auch der Kühler. Bei Corsair ist nur der Kühler aus Kupfer, der Radiator jedoch aus Aluminium. Aluminium + Kupfer = nix gut. Das Zeug korrodiert wie blöd, aber Corsair hat zum Glück ein Antikorrosionsmittel in der Kühlflüssigkeit. Vorteil der alphacool ist außerdem, dass sie komplett modular ist. Heißt, wenn keine Garantie mehr und etwas kaputt -> man kann die einzelnen Komponenten ganz einfach austauschen. Wenn die Corsair mal kaputt geht und keine Garantie mehr, ist die fürn Müll. Außerdem sind die Schläuche bei den Corsair AiOs nur reingesteckt und vermutlich verklebt. Bei alphacool werden dieselben Gewinde wie bei Custom Waküs eingesetzt. 

Die alphacool Eisbaer LT240 kostet nur 90 Euro, eine Corsair H100i Pro 30€ mehr, nur um RGB zu haben. Kenne die Corsair nicht genau, aber meiner Meinung nach ist die alphacool deutlich besser.

Ach ja, im Idle hab ich so um die 30 Grad, und unter Last (beim Zocken vieler Spiele auf Ultra) wird der Prozessor nie wärmer als 45, und die Lüfter bleiben leise, von der Pumpe hört man auch nichts.


----------



## 1NDY (14. Dezember 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein 280/360mm ist ausreichend und für den Radiator kannst du deine beiden 140mm Silent Wings 3 verwenden.
> 
> Entweder ...
> 
> ...



Was haltet Ihr vom oben genannten?


----------



## Terence Skill (10. Januar 2019)

kleines update...
leider muss ich meine vorhergehende aussage revidieren. mittlerweile würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen die cam software von nzxt zu nutzen. ich habe immer häufiger Probleme das der App-Start fehlschlägt,
oder ewig lang braucht. in beiden fällen werden dann die lüfter pauschal auf 100% gedreht... und das ist definitiv derbe nervig wenn du bei jedem 3. systemstart die app manuell schließen und neustarten musst, damit die lüfter sich endlich regeln.

LG


----------



## emsiq (11. Januar 2019)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> kleines update...
> leider muss ich meine vorhergehende aussage revidieren. mittlerweile würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen die cam software von nzxt zu nutzen. ich habe immer häufiger Probleme das der App-Start fehlschlägt,
> oder ewig lang braucht. in beiden fällen werden dann die lüfter pauschal auf 100% gedreht... und das ist definitiv derbe nervig wenn du bei jedem 3. systemstart die app manuell schließen und neustarten musst, damit die lüfter sich endlich regeln.
> 
> LG



Bei welcher CAM-Version tritt denn das Problem auf?
Seit irgendeinem Win10 Update hatte ich mit CAM v3.7.4 die selben Probleme.
Einfach CAM mal VOLLSTÄNDIG entfernen und v3.7.2 / .3 probieren.


----------



## Terence Skill (12. Januar 2019)

emsiq schrieb:


> Bei welcher CAM-Version tritt denn das Problem auf?
> Seit irgendeinem Win10 Update hatte ich mit CAM v3.7.4 die selben Probleme.
> Einfach CAM mal VOLLSTÄNDIG entfernen und v3.7.2 / .3 probieren.




danke für den hinweis! ich nutze die 3.7.4... werde mal eine ältere version versuchen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (12. Januar 2019)

Bei der Icue Software läuft aber auch nicht alles perfekt.
Ich habe den Commander pro verbaut, mit 5 ll120 Lüftern , der h150i pro AIO und 64gb Corsair RGB Pro Ram. Mit dem Ram gibt es keine Probleme, die AIO läuft auch problemlos. Allerdings der Commander hängt sich immer mal wieder auf.
Dann werden von 5 Lüftern nur noch einer oder manchmal gar keiner mehr angezeigt , und diese laufen dann so langsam das man sie überhaupt nicht mehr hört. Selbst bei einem Stresstest reagieren sie dann nicht mehr und drehen nur noch so langsam vor sich hin.
Also Icue ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Und ja , ich habe alle Updates auf dem neusten Stand , Firmware ist aktualisiert , alles richtig angeschlossen.


----------

